# Dart frog bloat?



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well my introduction to dart frog keeping has been fierce to say the least! Only had my 3 x D.Auratus since Tuesday and I've already lost one to what looks like bloat. Saw it yesterday afternoon just sitting 'frozen' under an anubia with what looked like a pretty bloated belly. Thought it didnt look right so checked on it every hour or so. No movement at all, so I thought it might be dead. Gave it a gentle nudge and it did take a couple of steps forward, but it ddnt look well at all, its stomach was even bigger than before and its limbs were all stiff, (it would occasionally 'gulp' too). 
Woke up this morning to find the frog with its head in the substrate, clearly dead with what appears to be its tongue sticking out of its mouth. Is this the dreaded bloat? They're fed on calcium/D3 dusted Hydei ff. Temp is between 71-75 degrees. Water is distilled water mixed with rain water. Obviously Im worried about the other 2 darts as I'd hate to think I've put them in a toxic environment. :bash:
The only thing I could think was that I saw this particular frog resting inside a Brom yesterday morning, a brom I'd put a small dead cricket in about 3 weeks before, as I'd read somewhere that Broms need the odd insect 'meal' inside their central cup for sustenance. Could this have spawned bad bacteria and poisoned the frog if it decided to drink from there? 
I feel so stupid and helpless at the moment. I obviously dont want to lose my other 2 darts.


----------

